# "Gone Like A Freight Train"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Back Lakes Beat*

Punching through the weather to solid gold with guests from Kansas. Great folks and the bundled up guests felt like they were fishing in a heat wave down here lately as back home temps read -5. Strong northerly winds associated with the latest cold front had the water pretty torn up the last couple of days. As things settled down, the fishing has blown up and the water is clearing quickly as it does in colder temps. Redfish pushing the outer edge of the slot are making the road trip worth while. The fish were exactly where they should be but that hasn't beent the case in dirty water. Their bellies were chocked full of sand eels and small shrimps but no finfish. I didn't hardly see an ounce of bait fish anywhere so that makes pretty good sense.

We've got lots of movement on the fish to track down here the next couple of months as the fish push from the bays and ride the tide into the back lakes. This will be an ebb and flow process but I can tell you there isn't much on the flats to speak of right now, too shallow and too cold. That's all about to change but it looks like we've got another scorcher inbound from the North on Tuesday. That should be a temporary setback right now. Within the next couple of weeks, it will be the desired "go to" set up for a smoke pole.

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or Pin us on* Pinterest *and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge *


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more to come........


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more wrapping up a trip with some great folks.


----------

